# Moving files from internal to external SD



## Hobart (Dec 27, 2011)

This might be totally duh info and if it is please remove...

I just got and SD card today and was trying to figure out how to move files from internal to external without using a PC.

If you use root explorer and go to mnt/extsd/ that's where you place the files you want on your external SD. Just move the files. This is obviously for files already in phone..there are options to use internal or external when doing backups.

Just wanted to share just in case you were using PC to transfer...again if this is common knowledge please remove!!!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Solid Explorer Beta2 - literally drag something over from right to left or vice versa. You can change that action to, so if you want it to copy instead of move.










- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------

